# إعراب قول



## licinio

ما هو الإعراب على كلمة *قول *في هذين المثلين؟ شكرًا

قالت وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية ان تلك التفجيرات تهدف الى استفزاز المسلح للاستسلام، وليس كما نسب الى نائب رئيس بلدية مدينة تولوز الفرنسية جان بيير هافرين *قوله* في وقت سابق ان عملية اقتحام الشقة بدأت بعد انتهاء محاولات التفاوض مع المسلح

نقلت وكالة فرانس برس عن مصدر مقرب من سلطات التحقيق *قوله *إن المشتبه به قد خاطب القوة المهاجمة بالقول إنه عضو في "تنظيم القاعدة."


----------



## barkoosh

نُسب إلى رئيس البلدية... قولُه
قول: نائب فاعل مرفوع بالضمة

نقلت الوكالة... عن مصدر... قولَه
قول: مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة​


----------



## licinio

فهمت ما شرحته بشكل واضح جدا واشكرك


----------

